# straight catheterization



## samorn (Jun 1, 2009)

HI
Straight catheterization: If a physician performs this procedure to get residual urine but was not able to get any residual urine can you still bill 51702 or would you need to append a 52 modifier because the urine was not obtainable?

TIA


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 1, 2009)

Wouldn't 51701 be used for straight cath?

*51701* Insertion of non-indwelling bladder catheter
(i.e. straight catheterization for residual urine)
CPT Manual

I wouldn't append a modifier if the procedure was fully carried 
out, even if no urine was obtained. 
(I have no references for this)

Hope this helps,


----------

